# Punk Rock Flea Market! Tulsa, OK. 3/01/15



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 28, 2015)

Location:
The American Legion Post 1 Tulsa
1120 E 8th St, Tulsa, Oklahoma 74120

March 1st
11am-5pm

Sorry about the last minute post, guys! If anyone's in the area, though. I'll be there with a couple friends for Celtic Corgi Rescue, Jack Russell Rescue, and I've got a couple weird things to sell. Wondering if any StP friends will be there..

PS: I'm using a phone and I can't copy and paste the "about" section on the Facebook page, or I would. Here the link for the Facebook page: https://m.facebook.com/events/39783...f=2&arefdashboardfilter=upcoming&ref=bookmark


----------

